#  > STAGE & RIGGING FORA >  > STAGING FORUM - ONDERWERPEN & FOTOS >  >  Source festival

## denush

Honderd duizenden euro's schade door de extreme regenval, waar kan dit aan liggen. Ja natuurlijk de apperatuur is verdronken, maar is het normaal dat organisaties als Source met het aangekondigde noodweer alles gewoon opbouwen en de waarschuwingen negeren?

Source Festival 2010 - 10 & 11 juli 2010 - Nedereindse Plas Utrecht

----------


## frederic

> Honderd duizenden euro's schade door de extreme regenval, waar kan dit aan liggen. Ja natuurlijk de apperatuur is verdronken, maar is het normaal dat organisaties als Source met het aangekondigde noodweer alles gewoon opbouwen en de waarschuwingen negeren?
> 
> Source Festival 2010 - 10 & 11 juli 2010 - Nedereindse Plas Utrecht



Wat zouden ze op Werchter doen als ze de dag voordien mogelijks slechte weerresultaten krijgen? De boel afbreken? Ze laten alles gewoon doorgaan. Ze kunnen niet anders, gezien de ticketverkoop. 
Bovendien is het aan de inrichter te zorgen dat er voldoende maatregelingen worden genomen dat de front en foh degelijk worden afgeschermd.
Nadien is het een steekspel met de verzekeringen.

----------


## denush

> Wat zouden ze op Werchter doen als ze de dag voordien mogelijks slechte weerresultaten krijgen? De boel afbreken? Ze laten alles gewoon doorgaan. Ze kunnen niet anders, gezien de ticketverkoop. 
> Bovendien is het aan de inrichter te zorgen dat er voldoende maatregelingen worden genomen dat de front en foh degelijk worden afgeschermd.
> Nadien is het een steekspel met de verzekeringen.



Inderdaad, maar op het dsb festival is naar mijn idee veel verkeerd gegaan wat goed had kunnen gaan. Men had de apperatuur toch kunnen inpakken, van de grond kunnen halen ( bij voorbaad kunnen doen). 

Add:  De komende weken komen er nog veel festivals aan en natuurlijk het slechte weer...( lief, Lowlands, Mysteryland) ben benieuw hoe deze leute er op anticiperen)

----------


## rinus bakker

Makkie voor de verzekeraar:
Niet uitbetalen want er weas geen wettelijk verplichte RI&E gedaan 
die dit soort van schades had kunnen vermijden...
Als op de vraag naar was het ingepakt of van de grond gehaald... 
al met "Nee" moet worden geantwoord? 
Wat is er dan wel in redelijkheid gedaan om de schade te voorkomen?
Eigen risicootje zullen we maar zeggen...

In de hoop dat dit soort grapjassen er wat van gaan leren...
(en anders wel om te voorkomen dat ze misschien ooit doorgroeien 
tot het formaat van de Danceparade organisatie grootte)

----------


## 4AC

Ze missen daar in Utrecht schijnbaar de Zwarte-Cross mentaliteit om alles wel door te laten gaan...

 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## cobi

> Ze missen daar in Utrecht schijnbaar de Zwarte-Cross mentaliteit om alles wel door te laten gaan...
> 
> 
> 
> Mvg,
> 
> Teun



Jaja, makkelijk gezegt...

Wij (als leveranciers) leggen contractueel de verantwoordelijkheid bij de opdrachtgevers (organisatie). Als de organisatie dan besluit op een festival voortijdig te stoppen omdat ze die veilige/droge/bliksemvrije/stormvaste werkplek niet kunnen garanderen vind ik dat hun goed recht. Beter 10x ten onrecht een festival afgelast dan 1x ten onrecht niet afgelast (met alle gevolgen van dien).

----------


## 4AC

> Jaja, makkelijk gezegt...



Inderdaad! Het was dan ook 'slechts' een grapje.  :Embarrassment: 

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## rinus bakker

> Jaja, makkelijk gezegt...
> 
> 1- Wij (als leveranciers) leggen contractueel de verantwoordelijkheid bij de opdrachtgevers (organisatie). 
> 2- Als de organisatie dan besluit op een festival voortijdig te stoppen omdat ze die veilige/droge/bliksemvrije/stormvaste werkplek niet kunnen garanderen vind ik dat hun goed recht. 
> 3- Beter 10x ten onrecht een festival afgelast dan 1x ten onrecht niet afgelast (met alle gevolgen van dien).



1- En de *aansprakelijkheid* ook neem ik aan = schadevergoeding...
2- En stelt de organisatie dan vervolgens weer de podiumbouwer aansprakelijk? 
Een podium is toch juist bedoeld om een in redelijkheid
veilige/droge/bliksemvrije/stormvaste werkplek 
te bieden voor de artiesten, apparatuur en technici? En de redelijkheid is meestal gebaseerd op een bepaalde windkracht (8-10) en neerslag... Kortom, op wat er zomers aan rotweer te verwachten mag zijn. 
3- Helemaal eens. Maar als het inpakken in plastic enz, al teveel van het goede zou zijn, kun je je de redelijkheid wel gaan afvragen...
Organisator = rommelator?

----------


## Rudy Vorstenbosch

Geen verdere inhoudelijke discussie over dit noodlottige drama?

----------


## R. den Ridder

Alleen als er meer informatie beschikbaar komt lijkt me... kun jij meer vertellen?
Na 3 jaar stilte op een forum weer openen met deze vraag lijkt me niet toevallig!

----------


## TimoB

De vraag is wat er met de apparatuur is gebeurd, of?

----------

